# U-196 (conning tower)



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

1;32


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*excellent sir!!*


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Outstanding work, now let's see the rest of the sub.
(just kidding)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! 

Perfect in every way! I like the poses of the men. Very naturalistic!


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Reverence!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great detail work! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Really nice! I've just gotten into WWII subs myself so it's always fun to see some sub builds. :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Absolutely brilliant, and that last photo with the rust on the gun mount is amazing.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Superbly executed. I absolutely love it.....Cheers mark


----------

